
Ask HN: Please suggest review papers in CS topics - joddystreet
The one paper I have read is - Deep Learning in Neural Networks: An Overview - Juergen Schmidhuber - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arxiv.org&#x2F;abs&#x2F;1404.7828, I would like to explore more review papers on various topics, just to broaden my horizons.
======
bawigga
Check out The Morning Paper.
[https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)

Near daily reviews and write ups of technical white papers.

